# bowfishing in weber county?



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know about a place to bowfish in Weber County? 

Love to shoot some carp!!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Pineview Reservoir.
Also Willard but that's in Box Elder County.


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Went to willard today. Went to the canals coming out of the dam. No luck saw some jump.

thanks for the info.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ogden Bay with special permission. :wink:


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Ogden Bay sounds interesting. Is that where the Ogden River ends at the Great Salt Lake?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

June will be the best time to try bow fishing.
The Carp will be in Spawn and easy to find.


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

where should I go in June?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

rifleman said:


> Ogden Bay sounds interesting. Is that where the Ogden River ends at the Great Salt Lake?


No, in the WMA. You will need to talk to the caretaker though. His number is in the phone book under Ogden Bay. He may let you out there. If not, i will show you where to clean up on carp in a month or so. You can shoot till your dizzy. :wink:


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks well try the WMA first, we will PM you about the other part!!

Do you bowfish?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

rifleman said:


> Thanks well try the WMA first, we will PM you about the other part!!
> 
> Do you bowfish?


I used to, i have sold all of my archery equipment.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

rifleman said:


> where should I go in June?


Willard and Pine View.
With the weather warming up, you may also get in some good bow fishing in mid May.


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, should i walk the shore or go in my boat?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm probably going to take my gear out on Utah Lake this weekend... should be warming up enough that there will be some "carp balls" on the surface. In a float tube, you can kick right up to within five feet or so of them.... I'm thinking four or five with one shot should be the norm.


----------

